

How the Microsoft Windows 8 demo video was made - grumo
http://grumomedia.com/how-the-microsoft-windows-8-demo-video-was-made/

======
ghurlman
Good points here... if Microsoft had made a polished, professional video - it
would've only made Windows 8 as it is appear to be even closer to how it will
be at release. It's ridiculously pre-beta at the moment and people are
reacting to it as if it's a release candidate as it is.

